
Ask HN: Who wants to be fired? (April 2016) - rubiquity
Share your information if you hate your job. Please use this format:<p>How much of a jerk is your boss? (0-10)<p>How chaotic is your environment? (0-10)<p>What have you done that is illegal or unethical that can be used as grounds for firing you?<p>What are you currently doing?<p>What would you like to do instead?<p>Readers: Please only fire people that are direct reports of yours.
======
laumars
_> How much of a jerk is your boss? (0-10)_

01 - we're pretty good friends.

 _> How chaotic is your environment? (0-10)_

10 - This isn't anything that the CEO wouldn't say himself

 _> What have you done that is illegal or unethical that can be used as
grounds for firing you?_

Imposing double standards - defining strict rules about internet usage while
still using the company's bandwidth for my own nefarious purposes.

 _> What are you currently doing?_

Leaving nefarious remarks on HN

 _> What would you like to do instead?_

Being home getting nefarious with my wife ;)

------
tyingq
I'm just happy that your rating scale has 11 increments.
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/06/Spinal_Tap_-_...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/06/Spinal_Tap_-
_Up_to_Eleven.jpg) (or is 0-10 base 2?)

~~~
rubiquity
I aim to please.

------
OWaz
How much of a jerk is your boss? - of the 7 bosses I have they combine for a
low score of 2. All are nice people.

How chaotic is your environment? 10 - Agile doesn't mean 6 week waterfall
sprints. Unit tests aren't something you do manually and infrequently.

What have you done that is illegal or unethical that can be used as grounds
for firing you? Everyday I stay past 6:00pm but I'm only allowed to be on the
property till 6:00pm.

What are you currently doing? Waiting for an IBM source control tool to finish
doing something.

What would you like to do instead? Learning Erlang & Elixir

------
falcolas
How much of a jerk is your boss? 3 - His hair isn't pointy quite yet.

How chaotic is your environment? 9 - not quite total anarchy, we have release
processes after all!

What have you done that is illegal or unethical that can be used as grounds
for firing you? Using the internet for non-work purposes. All of those
potentially useful bytes wasted.

What are you currently doing? Responding to a HN thread.

What would you like to do instead? Respond to an HN thread from a comfy chair.

------
terrywilcox
I don't want to be fired. I want to be downsized with a large compensation
package.

~~~
rubiquity
Sorry. You'll have to wait another year for _Ask HN: Who Wants To Be Downsized
With a Large Compensation Package?_

------
franze
>How chaotic is your environment? (0-10) - 0 - a sterile place where no life
is allowed and thoughts are sent to die

>How much of a jerk is your boss? (0-10) 10 - I'm the boss

------
smilesnd
How much of a jerk is your boss? (0-10) 0 I have yet to meet my boss.

How chaotic is your environment? (0-10) 10 No one knows whats going on or if
they do it is different for each person.

What have you done that is illegal or unethical that can be used as grounds
for firing you? I took home a notebook

What are you currently doing? Reading random articles on the internet since I
haven't had work to do for the pass 2 months.

What would you like to do instead? Coding up a video game in C++

------
acconrad
_> How much of a jerk is your boss? (0-10)_

e^pi

 _> How chaotic is your environment? (0-10)_

10+i10

 _> What have you done that is illegal or unethical that can be used as
grounds for firing you?_

I used an iPhone once, apparently that's grounds for FBI investigation

 _> What are you currently doing?_

Typing this sentence.

 _> What would you like to do instead?_

Eating the Indian food on my desk.

